# Someone is getting demolished !



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This bomb has gone out today to some un-expecting poor member of this forum.


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> This bomb has gone out today to some un-expecting poor member of this forum.


Wow the lucky recipient of that may piss in his pants after he opens up that bomb


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OOOH come to papa.  A welcome back strike.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

WaaHoo... some fire power there. :gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Incredible! Massive devastation in the near future. Excellent RPB!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Beautiful array of smokes there!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

indeed - that there bomb is no joke... I hope you don't expect to survive this battle unscathed!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Quite the line-up. Nice first bomb!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Dayum!!! You don't mess around do you? Congrats/condolences to the recipient! 

Mel


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

VERY nice.
Some unsuspecting gorilla will be pleased.
:w


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OOOH come to papa.  A welcome back strike.


 :tpd: Been a while RPB, wreck em!

:ms NCRM


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Why yes they are.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Nice to see ya back RPB


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great bomb. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

One sweetass line up.


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

in coming!!!!!! :u 
Nice bomb


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW!!!! Those are incredible smokes... The person who get's these is one Lucky BOTL or SOTL..


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

Good Lord man, you don't want to kill a guy do ya? That kind of bomb could cause catastrophic consequences.

I mean :gn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome Back!!! And the man comes back with a BOOM​
Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

incredible bomb my friend.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow! That is an incredible lineup of smokes, some Gorilla is going to be very happy!! BTW, welcome back.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

darkness449 said:


> Wow the lucky recipient of that may piss in his pants after he opens up that bomb


Heck, I pissed my pants just from the pic!

Nice hit!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Crap! That's a gorgeous selection! Lucky target, Rob! Nice one!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What do they have on you?


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I can't wait to see who gets this!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The DC# for the un-expecting Gorilla is 

0304 1560 0006 1118 5353

Should land on Saturday and hopefully will make someone happy !


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

See, you come back for two days and already start trouble!!!

jk


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mels95yj said:


> Dayum!!! You don't mess around do you? Congrats/condolences to the recipient!
> 
> Mel


What Mel said, :tpd:


----------



## Rballkid (Sep 7, 2005)

Great looking smokes. I would hate to be the person who is going to recieve that.
RballKid


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Woah, nice bomb RPB! Welcome back!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

When this one is recieved I need the reciever to just post he or she has it and the next one will go out !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nathan said:


> Nice to see ya back RPB


 :tpd:

That's a beauty of a smack-down you have put together there!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Good to see everyone is back in good form. Great bomb. God help the poor soul who gets that.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyones mailbox get blown to bits today ?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Richmond VA got hit tonight.

Who is next !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I know one of them...

he he


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

Man that is a cruise missle.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Back with a vengeance!!

Awesome firepower on display......What a delicious bomb!


----------

